# just added a small photo of the neptunia



## bones (Oct 5, 2007)

added to my gallery from my dad 
neptunia heading for rotterdam after 104 days at sea yep 104 days (was a world record breaker at the time)towing dredger nord from new zealand to rotterdam
my father has cuttings of a write up in a news paper have requested a copy and will post up when i get it...
there is a book i am told from my dad which is a good read i'm not advertising but if you know the man get the book a great read its called wreck crew by captain dick jolly ...good stories about the neptunia-britonia and a lot more kind regards karl(bones)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

some pictures of the Salvonia(sister ship to Neptunia) and the last Britonia from OTS in my gallery if you are interested?(Thumb) (Hippy)


----------



## bones (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks jim


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Karl
Ask your Dad or Bob if they recall the story of the lad taken by a crocodile.
I was with UTC at the time and a story was going around that a young guy was swimming when he was attacked and killed by a croc. It was one of the Overseas Towage tugs but Im not sure which one. Apparently the vessel was anchored up some West African Creek and later had a serious fire on board. Perhaps Jim Barnes or other OTS lads may recall the story.
Ray Jordan


----------



## bones (Oct 5, 2007)

just added some more of crew and ship..will ask dad if he recalls about croc ray..


----------



## bones (Oct 5, 2007)

RayJordandpo said:


> Karl
> Ask your Dad or Bob if they recall the story of the lad taken by a crocodile.
> I was with UTC at the time and a story was going around that a young guy was swimming when he was attacked and killed by a croc. It was one of the Overseas Towage tugs but Im not sure which one. Apparently the vessel was anchored up some West African Creek and later had a serious fire on board. Perhaps Jim Barnes or other OTS lads may recall the story.
> Ray Jordan


hello ray it was a galley boy on the neptunia in africa but dad wasnt onboard at the time..thats all he remembers cheers karl


----------



## David Wolfe (Jun 18, 2013)

RayJordandpo said:


> Karl
> Ask your Dad or Bob if they recall the story of the lad taken by a crocodile.
> I was with UTC at the time and a story was going around that a young guy was swimming when he was attacked and killed by a croc. It was one of the Overseas Towage tugs but Im not sure which one. Apparently the vessel was anchored up some West African Creek and later had a serious fire on board. Perhaps Jim Barnes or other OTS lads may recall the story.
> Ray Jordan


Hi Ray this Lad was called Michael John Wolfe aged 15 at the time from HULL


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry mate didnt know the story but knew the Neptunia sister ship to the Salvonia had had a fire just before I joined OTS. Sorry when OTS was no more and I had to move on was on the Britonia when she was sold to Decca in Gt Yarmouth. visited her after she had been converted to echo sounding for oil exploration, they gutted her to install all sorts of sounding equipment, sad but she kept going for a while god bless her (Cloud)


----------

